# What's up with my Beardies feet?



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)

We bought two beardies privately at the end I August and were told that they were six weeks old then. We were given a viv and lamps by the previous owners which we cleaned and replaced bulbs. Both are bright and mobile, eating lots etc. The female had no claws in her find feet and the previous owner said she had nibbled them. Since we have had her they have not started growing. Over the last week or so her back feet look almost rotten could it be she's just taking a while to shred or is it something more sinister? Please help!
I have photos but not sure how to upload. Thanks


----------



## lilbeth (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html

That link should help you use photobucket to post pictures.

I think pictures would help with this issue.

Also- Welcome!


----------



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I have registered with photobucket but can't see how to share to this site? Sorry to be so demanding ;-)


----------



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)

May have cracked the photo sharing?!


Pictures by SpittingFeather - Photobucket


----------



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)

*Beardies foot help!*

Looking closer I really don't think she's shedding in her foot. It looks sore but when I handle her it really doesn't seem to bother her?!


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

they look almost burnt.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks a bit infected to me, a wound (from livefood, another beardy or burns) you need to keep it really clean and take her to a vets, she may need antibiotics


----------



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks, I kind of guessed that vets is a must. We don't have a heat rock so hope it's not burns. Can live food do that much damage?!?! They're so small?! Maybe our other beardy did it??? Thanks for your help. It's off to the vets for us. Can you recommend a way to transport her while keeping her warm?


----------



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)

Dee_Williams said:


> they look almost burnt.


How might she have burned them? We don't have a heat mat and use thermostat etc. can she do it while basking? Will feel awful if it is burnt!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you have a control and guard around your light? Sometimes they just get too close or the temperatures spike. 

To me it looks like a bite (either livefood or your other beardy). Crickets in particular can do a lot of damage if left in there for too long without being fed. They will bit and feed off your animals so you have to be careful with them. Equally the other beardy may have done it, either through hunger or aggression - keep an eye on them!

Most people take them in a small box or even cat carrier with a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel (you don't really want them touching the bottle), cover the box to keep the animal feeling secure.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Spitting Feather said:


> How might she have burned them? We don't have a heat mat and use thermostat etc. can she do it while basking? Will feel awful if it is burnt!


it depends how the breeder was keeping her. 
As the other person said it could be a bite, it looks puffy and not nice. Technical term there. :blush:

Think vet is a must really as already said.


----------



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks, I will be even more careful about leaving live food in there after they've had long enough to eat them. I've never seen them be agressive and there's no way they can touch either of the bulbs in the viv. Will definitely take her to the vets! Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. Vets booked for midday tomorrow!


----------



## lilbeth (Aug 28, 2012)

Well done for working out photo bucket and for booking the vet.
Lucky Beardie to have you!

Let us know what the vet said
(I speak for myself but I'm nosey!)


----------



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)

Took her in a shoe box with hot water bottle underneath which worked a treat! Vet not sure what the cause is but thinks there is a problem with her leg and definitely her foot has and infection in one of her claws. We have antibiotics for a week and then if no improvement she'll need an x-ray. The vet took photos to send to a specialist to look at too. She thinks she might have an old break that hasn't healed properly! Don't think she could have broken in our care as we hadn't yet bought anything for their viv high enough for her to fall off. So went with a poorly foot and they spotted her leg not right. So glad we went, will certainly be keeping a much better eye on them! And lilbeth, not nosey at all! ;-)


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hopefully it gets sorted and it isn't to expensive, make sure you keep an eye on them as they age, sometimes aggression becomes more of a problem as they reach sexual maturity.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was aggression from the other beardie, is it a male and female? Unless they have enough room to get away from eachother (around 6ftx2x2) and are being supervised, I would seriously consider seperating them. Just keep an eye on them and if you notice any dominant behaviour then move them into their own vivariums.
Good luck!


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

Hopefully it wasn't the other beardie but it could very well be, I've read so many stories where beardies have been fine for years and then just flipped on each other. 

We really had our hearts set on beardies, wanted to have two but after much research decided to not because we might have to double the habitat and cost. 

Just as these guys have said keep a close eye on them


----------



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)

Ours came as a pair ad whilst we had researched am still surprised if it is the other beardie. I've never seen him be even slightly agressive but I guess we don't see them all the time. I really hope we don't have to deprecate them! The viv takes up too much room as it is! 

If it was her mean brother this is him:










He doesn't look that mean to me, maybe a bit chunky though?!?!

Her foot looks better today. Really hope the antibiotics do the trick. Nithing worse than thinking she's in pain.


----------



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)

*seperate


----------



## Spitting Feather (Oct 6, 2012)

Here she is just chilling. Day 2 of antibiotics and she is not impressed with me!

Using newspaper as a substrate whilst her foot is sore.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like your going the right way, and well on the way to recovery. :no1:

Great to see such dedication to get it back to health.


----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

Hopefully not, you might get lucky but they can grow up together and one day out of no where just get phht and fight, it's just in their nature to love alone time. 

Yea I know what you mean, I was thinking we would have to stack them one on top of the other if we had two as we don't have a very big flat haha! 

Glad she's on the road to recovery though! Wishing her all the best for a speedy recovery!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Glad you got her seen to so quickly  hopefully that'll be problem solved!

After reading back I'd be a bit concerned about keeping them together in the long-term. I'm not sure if they're properly sexed but if you do have a male and female aggression won't be your only problem. Mating and egg-laying can be very stressful for the females (especially if continuously housed with the male) tbh it makes for all sort of (expensive) problems. 

Remember that they're animals, beardies don't have the same sense of brother and sister as we do (if they are indeed related). They will mate regardless - just something to think about


----------

